

Having problems activating Windows 10? You're not alone - jmount
http://betanews.com/2015/07/05/problems-activating-windows-10/

======
jmount
My take on this. Most software can just barely deal with the complexity of
deployment, adding a component designed not to work (the DRM / digital rights
management) is just a bridge too far.

